# filloa



## Namarne

Hola a todos: 

Busqué *filloa *en el diccionario, pero lo define como "fruta de sartén",  y la verdad, no entiendo esa expresión. 
¿Alguien sabe lo que es? ¿Podría ser algo parecido a una crêpe, o a un panqueque?  

Gracias, 
N


----------



## flljob

Es un freixó o marrucho.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Si te refieres con filloa a las panquecas, aquí decimos panquecas y también crepes. Primera vez que escuchaba esa palabrita filloa (hilo mousse).

Saludos.-


----------



## lady jekyll

Es lo que ha dicho flljob:
La *filloa* es un postre típico gallego cuyos ingredientes básicos son harina, leche y huevos, pudiendo llevar (en la época de la matanza), sangre de cerdo. En algunas zonas, a la variedad sin sangre se le denomina _freixó_ o, en Bayona, _marrucho_.

Saludetes.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Namarne said:


> pero lo define como "fruta de sartén",  y la verdad, no entiendo esa expresión.


Hola:
También churro lo define como "fruta de sartén", y para fruta: *fruta** de sartén.* * 1.     * f. Pasta de harina, a la que se añaden huevos y azúcar o sal, hecha en diferentes formas, y frita después en manteca o aceite. 

Yo prefiero llamarla crep, sabe "más mijor". En mi país también se le llama filloa o panqueque. En cuanto al plural de crep, oralmente nadie que yo conozca pronuncia la "e" final, vamos contra el diccionario.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Esto sería crepes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y las paquecas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en Venezuela.

Muy parecidas tal vez un poco, sobre todo en aspecto pero no igual en cuanto a su preparación es la cachapa (las hay de hojas, pero son distintas): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Si te refieres con filloa a las panquecas, aquí decimos panquecas y también crepes. Primera vez que escuchaba esa palabrita filloa (hilo mousse).
> 
> Saludos.-


Si, que hilo ese 
Tambien investigué lo de filloa a pesar de ser borrada mi pregunta en el otro hilo, nunca vi eso de "Fruta de sarten" en mi ardua investigación, y tampoco entiendo de que se trata, pero si me di cuenta que lo que aqui llamamos panquecas, como dice Bb008.

saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Existe la *Festa da Filloa* en Lestedo (Galicia).

_<<La filloa, la reina de la fiesta, esta hecha de huevo, leche, agua, harina y sal; y su gran calidad se debe a la maestría de los artesanos para mantener la temperatura indicada de las piedras donde se frien las filloas y de la finura de dichas filloas.Durante la fiesta se pueden degustar solas, con miel, o enrolladas y vino del Ulla.>>_

Fuente: http://www.galiciaenfiestas.com/filloaboqueixon.htm


----------



## ManPaisa

Según Wikipedia, lo que se se conoce como *filloa* en Galicia existe, de una forma u otra, por lo menos desde la época de los romanos en el Viejo Mundo.

Añaden que la *filloa* está emparentada con las siguientes preparaciones de harina:

pita (Medio Oriente),
baklava (Grecia),
blinis (Europa del Este),
pancakes (mundo anglosajón),
blintzes (mundo judío),
plättar (Suiza),
tortilla (México),
pfannkucken (Alemania)
crispelli (Italia),
crêpes (Francia).


----------



## Calambur

Por mi barrio son panqueques, dulces o salados. 
A mí me gustan arrollados y rellenos con dulce de leche, pero he notado que las personas de ascendencia gallega que he conocido los preferían doblados en cuatro, como un pañuelito, y con miel, o simplemente 'espolvoreados' con azúcar.
Versiones con relleno salado hay tantas como la imaginación del cocinero.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá un panqueque, pancake o hotcake es esto. Una crepa es muy parecida, pero mucho más delgada y está rellena de diferentes ingredientes. Hay dulces (rellanas de cajeta, Nutella o las famosas crepes suzette) y saladas (rellenas de rajas con elote, jamón, queso crema, cuitlacoche, flor de calabaza, etc.).


----------



## Calambur

ToñoTorreón said:


> Una crepa es muy parecida, pero mucho más delgada y está rellena de diferentes ingredientes.


Esas crepas de la foto son las que aquí llamamos panqueques (a mí me salen riquísimas).


----------



## Magyara

La filloa es el 'crépe' típico de Galicia, como perfectamente lo ha descrito lady jekyll. No es exactamente igual que el crépe; es un poco más gordita, pero nada que ver con los pancakes (aunque se hacen en sartém!)


----------



## Namarne

Magyara said:


> es un poco más gordita


Yo conozco los blinis rusos, que también son un poco más gorditos. Quizá se parezcan entonces a las filloas...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Las filloas son parecidas a los pancakes pero mucho más finas. Lo sé, estoy cansada de preparar ambas.

Aunque ahora se preparan con leche, las tradicionales, las de la aldea, se hacen con caldo y en época de matanza con sangre de cerdo.

Como ya he dicho son finas, cuanto más mejor, pero no tienen que ponerse tiesas porque tan pronto salen de la sartén (filloeira, es una sartén especial) se van apilando una encima de otra, y en la mesa se cogen con los dedos directamente del montón, se enrollan y se comen como un bocadillo, con las manos. 

A veces se las espolvorea con azúcar y  canela, depende del consumidor. 

Ahora se rellenan de otras cosas (mi favorita chocolate caliente y nata fría) pero la forma tradicional es la que os he explicado.

¿Algún otro gallego que confirme?


----------



## Namarne

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Aunque ahora se preparan con leche las tradicionales, las de la aldea, se hacen con caldo y en época de matanza con sangre de cerdo.


 Pero entonces eso sería algo muy diferente de todas esas "frutas de sartén", en expresión de la RAE. (Porque entiendo que detrás de "leche" va una coma y que son las tradicionales las que se hacen con caldo y, en época de matanza, con sangre de cerdo). 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Calambur

En mi post #10 debía decir "ascendencia gallega" (faltaba la palabra).
Por lo que comenta *ValeriaMesalina*, sigo pensando que mis panqueques son las filloas, y si no lo son ¡son tan parecidos...!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Lo has entendido bien, Namarne; nunca se me ocurrió leer la definición de "frutas de sartén". Siempre supuse que se llamaban así porque se comían como postre en lugar de fruta.

No le veo otra lógica, aunque me despista lo de los churros.  

Hacer filloas en Galicia es tradicional por Carnaval, y todos los años hay discusión sobre si las hechas con leche se pueden considerar filloas o no.


----------



## Argónida

Para mí las frutas de sartén son todos aquellos dulces de masa que van fritos con mucho aceite: buñuelos, rosquillas, pestiños... Por lo tanto nunca hubiera incluido los crepes en esa definición, que sólo llevan un poquito de aceite o mantequilla.

Respecto a las filloas, ni idea de lo que son, aunque estoy intentando enterarme.


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> aunque me despista lo de los churros.


No entiendo qué es lo que te despista...


----------



## ManPaisa

> las tradicionales, las de la aldea, se hacen con caldo y en época de matanza con sangre de cerdo.


 
No me imagino otras frutas de sartén con esos ingredientes. Me parece que estoy ante lo totalmente desconocido. 
¿Y encima les colocan azúcar?
Extraño.  Extrañísimo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Valeria Mesalina said:


> y todos los años hay discusión sobre si las hechas con leche se pueden considerar filloas o no.


Claro!!! eso lo entiendo...



> las tradicionales, las de la aldea, se hacen con caldo y en época de matanza con sangre de cerdo.





ManPaisa said:


> No me imagino otras frutas de sartén con esos ingredientes. Me parece que estoy ante lo totalmente desconocido.
> ¿Y encima les colocan azúcar?
> Extraño. Extrañísimo.


 Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Argónida

A mí también me resulta muy extraño eso de la sangre y el caldo en un dulce.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay filloas dulces, con leche, huevos y harina, que se sirven enrolladas y rellenas de crema pastelera, nata montada o mermeladas, y filloas saladas especialmente las que sustituyen la leche y los huevos por el caldo (de grelos más o menos amargos) y las de sangre (aunque éstas también pueden ser dulces y aromatizadas con canela). Todo consiste en sustituir total o parcialmente la leche y los huevos por la sangre (resultante de la matanza del cerdo) o por el caldo de grelos (habitual y diario durante el invierno en la dieta gallega). Las filloas de caldo, en lo moderno, es habitual degustarlas en los restaurantes rellenas de carne de nécora o de centollo.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Calambur said:


> No entiendo qué es lo que te despista...



Me despista porque los churros (y las rosquillas, etcétera) se fríen en muchísimo aceite. Y las filloas no se fríen en aceite ni en mantequilla; sólo se frota ligeramente un poco de tocino por la filloeira caliente para que la masa no se pegue al fondo.

No entiendo cómo encajan en la categoría "frutas de sartén". 

Y a mí no me miréis: las filloas de caldo me hacen escupir y las de sangre prefiero ni pensar en ellas. Mi bisa y mi tata las preparaban con leche (así que mi receta de las filloas es tradicional de _aquela maneira_).


----------



## Probo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Las filloas son parecidas a los pancakes pero mucho más finas. Lo sé, estoy cansada de preparar ambas.
> 
> Aunque ahora se preparan con leche las tradicionales, las de la aldea, se hacen con caldo y en época de matanza con sangre de cerdo.
> 
> Como ya he dicho son finas, cuanto más mejor, pero no tienen que ponerse tiesas porque tan pronto salen de la sartén (filloeira, es una sartén especial) se van apilando una encima de otra, y en la mesa se cogen con los dedos directamente del montón, se enrollan y se comen como un bocadillo, con las manos.
> 
> A veces se las espolvorea con azúcar y canela, depende del consumidor.
> 
> Ahora se rellenan de otras cosas (mi favorita chocolate caliente y nata fría) pero la forma tradicional es la que os he explicado.
> 
> ¿Algún otro gallego que confirme?


 
Confirmo. Lo único que siento es no poder probar las de Valeria, que me tienen una pinta inmejorable (aunque apellidándose Mesalina, no sé  si fiarme...) Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Argónida said:


> A mí también me resulta muy extraño eso de la sangre y el caldo en un dulce.



Me imagino (no tengo ningún dato estadístico) que las filloas de sangre son un producto si no al borde de la extinción, bastante menos común ahora de lo que fue en otro tiempo, cuando en cada hogar campesino gallego se mataba un cerdo por San Martín.

Las filloas de sangre se hacen con la sangre fresca del cerdo recién sacrificado , ya que la sangre tiene que ser reciente.

La mezcla es, o solía ser, mitad leche y mitad sangre, huevos, azúcar, ralladura de limón, canela (si la había) y harina.

Y sí, son dulces. Esto último lo sé de oídas: yo no las he probado jamás. La sangre, para los vampiros.  

Mesalina


----------



## Calambur

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá un panqueque, pancake o hotcake es esto. Una crepa es muy parecida,


Al fin, luego de todas las explicaciones de *ValeriaMesalina*, llego a la conclusión de que aquí les llamamos panqueques a lo que *Toño* llama crepas, sin más (creo que los ingredientes que Valeria especifica me hicieron pensar que eran filloas, pero me equivoqué). 



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Me despista porque los churros (y las rosquillas, etcétera) se fríen en muchísimo aceite. Y las filloas no se fríen en aceite ni en mantequilla; sólo se frota ligeramente un poco de tocino por la filloeira caliente para que la masa no se pegue al fondo.
> 
> No entiendo cómo encajan en la categoría "frutas de sartén".


 
Mi "explicación" es que encajan porque el DRAE no es preciso en absoluto.



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Las filloas de sangre se hacen con la sangre fresca del cerdo recién sacrificado , ya que la sangre tiene que ser reciente.
> 
> La mezcla es, o solía ser, mitad leche y mitad sangre, huevos, azúcar, ralladura de limón, canela (si la había) y harina.
> 
> Y sí, son dulces. Esto último lo sé de oídas: yo no las he probado jamás. La sangre, para los vampiros.


 
Ahora entiendo (creo). Todo eso que describís como filloa lleva casi los mismos ingredientes que un embutido que hacen por aquí, al que llamamos morcilla; pero no tiene nada que ver con los exquisitos dulces a los cuales, creo, se refiere Namarne.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> Ahora entiendo (creo). Todo eso que describís como filloa lleva casi los mismos ingredientes que un embutido que hacen por aquí, al que llamamos morcilla; pero no tiene nada que ver con los exquisitos dulces a los cuales, creo, se refiere Namarne.


Pero a la morcilla se le agrega arroz, cierto?...y no es dulce.
O es otra clase de morcilla?

saludos
Rosa


----------



## chics

Hola. Las morcillas de sangre son otra cosa, ese embutido en forma de salchichón también lo hacemos lo y comemos aquí. Hay morcillas _de arroz_ (con también sangre) y morcillas _de sangre_ (sin arroz).

Las filloas de sangre parecen buenas, qué divertidas, me gustaría probarlas. Aquí dicen que en Asturias les llaman "frixuelos" ¿alguno confirma? también podeis ver fotos y otras informaciones.


----------



## Calambur

*Rosangelus* y *chics*:
Supongo que a las comidas (en general) se las adapta según los ingredientes que abundan en cada región.
Aquí las morcillas son un embutido hecho, básicamente, de sangre de cerdo (que suele contener trozos pequeños de grasa y muchas veces, pelos del pobre cerdo), y que pueden ser dulces o saladas. A las dulces suelen agregarles uvas pasa (o pasas de uva) y a veces nueces picadas. Son de color casi negro, y se comen asadas. 
A mí de solo pensarlo se me erizan los pelos, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> *Rosangelus* y *chics*:
> Supongo que a las comidas (en general) se las adapta según los ingredientes que abundan en cada región.
> Aquí las morcillas son un embutido hecho, básicamente, de sangre de cerdo (que suele contener trozos pequeños de grasa y muchas veces, pelos del pobre cerdo), y que pueden ser dulces o saladas. A las dulces suelen agregarles uvas pasa (o pasas de uva) y a veces nueces picadas. Son de color casi negro, y se comen asadas.
> A mí de solo pensarlo se me erizan los pelos, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...



Calambur, yo creo que todos conocemos la _*morcilla*_, por lo menos en su versión salada.  Pero es que esa 'exquisitez' embutida no lleva harina, que es el principal ingrediente de las filloas, panquecas y crepes.

Lo que nos ha confundido es lo de la sangre de cerdo.  ¿En una crepe?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> Aquí las morcillas son un embutido hecho, básicamente, de sangre de cerdo (que suele contener trozos pequeños de grasa y muchas veces, pelos del pobre cerdo), y que pueden ser dulces o saladas. A las dulces suelen agregarles uvas pasa (o pasas de uva) y a veces nueces picadas. Son de color casi negro, y se comen asadas.
> A mí de solo pensarlo se me erizan los pelos, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...


Entiendo peroooo... la verdad es que ya somos dos erizadas...!!!



ManPaisa said:


> Calambur, yo creo que todos conocemos la _*morcilla*_, por lo menos en su versión salada. Pero es que esa 'exquisitez' embutida no lleva harina, que es el principal ingrediente de las filloas, panquecas y crepes.
> Lo que nos ha confundido es lo de la sangre de cerdo. ¿En una crepe?


 Totalmente de acuerdo con el comentario.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> En mi post #10 debía decir "ascendencia gallega" (faltaba la palabra).
> Por lo que comenta *ValeriaMesalina*, sigo pensando que mis panqueques son las filloas, y si no lo son ¡son tan parecidos...!


Como no puedo editar me autocito. Lo tachado téngase por no dicho.
*ManPaisa y Rosangelus:* Estaré confundida entonces.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> Como no puedo editar me autocito. Lo tachado téngase por no dicho.
> *ManPaisa y Rosangelus:* Estaré confundida entonces.



Calambur:

Basta con ver las fotos. La filloa tiene cara de panqueca y la morcilla...ya sabés de qué .  

Nada más tienen en común: 
1) La (posible) inclusión de la sangre de cerdo, y 
2) El que algunas personas las comen.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Calambur:
> 
> Basta con ver las fotos. La filloa tiene cara de panqueca y la morcilla...ya sabés de qué .
> 
> Nada más tienen en común:
> 1) La (posible) inclusión de la sangre de cerdo, y *(por consiguiente su color oscuro...)*
> 2) El que algunas personas las comen.*(...y les gusta)*


----------



## airosa

Namarne said:


> Yo conozco los blinis rusos, que también son un poco más gorditos. Quizá se parezcan entonces a las filloas...


Si me lo permiten... Los blinis rusos (leche, huevo, harina, un poquito de sal y otro tanto de aceite) son muy finitos, casi transparentes, agujereados - se parecen más a esto. Se doblan igual y se comen con crema agria, miel o dulce de alguna fruta. También se hacen con relleno, habitualmente con requesón o carne molida (cocida previamente y pasada por sartén junto con cebolla). En ocasiones especiales se rellenan con caviar. En realidad se puede llenarlos con que lo te dé la gana. Hay otro tipo de blinis que se hacen con levadura, son un poco más gruesos - en mi región son poco comunes.
Tenemos otra "fruta de sartén" también muy popular que es más gordita (como estas, pero más pequeñas) que tiene nombre de "olady". Se preparan en base de leche cuajada o kefir. También se comen con crema agria, dulce de fruta o miel.
No sé, si mi mensaje cuadra con el hilo, pero ya que mencionaron los blinis... 

Si el moderador cree que está fuera del hilo, siempre puede borrarlo...


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> Calambur:
> Basta con ver las fotos. La filloa tiene cara de panqueca y la morcilla...ya sabés de qué .


De las morcillas ni hablemos (que no es el tema del hilo -solo había dicho que los ingredientes eran _casi_ los mismos-).

Pero miren estas fotos:
Fermosas filloas de sangue de porco.
filloas dulces 
panqueques de dulce de leche
crepas o crepes
crepas (como pañuelitos).

Mirando las filloas dulces, las crepas y los panqueques, y con alguna de las muchas explicaciones de Valeria, llegué a pensar que eran lo mismo.
Ahora ya no sé qué es qué cosa. 
Solo me atrevo a afirmar que en _mi barrio_ llamamos panqueques a los que se ven en la foto vinculada, y que me gusta hacerlos y me salen muy bien (vengan y los convido, así salimos de duda).

Los blinis aumentan mi confusión...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Calambur said:


> Mirando las filloas dulces, las crepas y los panqueques, y con alguna de las muchas explicaciones de Valeria, llegué a pensar que eran lo mismo.
> Ahora ya no sé qué es qué cosa.



Lamento que mis explicaciones te hayan parecido demasiadas.

Los pancakes y las filloas de leche y las crêpes dulces se parecen porque llevan los mismos ingredientes. Difieren en la forma de cocinarlos y en que la proporción de harina, leche, etc. no es la misma para cada preparación.


----------

